# Need answer quick (PLEASE) 235/45/17 fitment on 17x7.5 rim?



## AlexM520 (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi Guys

Need to find out quickly (have to make decision about winter tire purchase), is it truly okay to have a 235/45/17 tire on a 7.5" wide rim. 
Any comments? I am hoping to hear from people who have actually done it.

According to all tire specs, 235 size can be fitted on a 7.5" wide rim (8 or 8.5" rim is ideal). But my question is whether it actually looks or rides okay to have size wide tire on the most narrow rim size allowed.

I'm trying to see if it is the same thing as installing 225 tire on a 8.5" rim .... it can be done but everyone says that it will look abnormal.

THANK YOU,

AlexM520


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Unless the specific tire has very stiff sidewalls, (like a run-flat, which a snowtire wouldn't be) this won't be a problem. The way it looks will depend on the design of the tire, and it might look a little bulgy, but I doubt it'll be very noticeable.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*Instead of starting a new thread*

Will the rear 330i wheel tire combo 17x8.5 fit on the front as well? Can you in theory put 17x8.5 245/40 17s on all 4 corners?

Thanks

DM


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Instead of starting a new thread*



Daniel said:


> *Will the rear 330i wheel tire combo 17x8.5 fit on the front as well? Can you in theory put 17x8.5 245/40 17s on all 4 corners?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> DM *


I would like to know and may test that out at the JetFest this weekend.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Instead of starting a new thread*



Daniel said:


> *Will the rear 330i wheel tire combo 17x8.5 fit on the front as well? Can you in theory put 17x8.5 245/40 17s on all 4 corners?
> *


Someone mentioned some time back that this can be done with the stock wheels with spacers. I don't know why someone hasn't just tried swapping their wheels to see. :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

AlexM520 said:


> *Hi Guys
> 
> Need to find out quickly (have to make decision about winter tire purchase), is it truly okay to have a 235/45/17 tire on a 7.5" wide rim. *


Years ago I had 235/60s on the back of a Mustang with 7" wide wheels. The tires bulged a bit, but there was no real problem.

If you're concerned about traction in bad winter weather (implied by purchasing winter tires), why would you want 235s at all? 225s or 215s would be better.


----------



## AlexM520 (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks everyone for replies. I decided to order 225/45/17 front and 235/45/17 rears on stock Style 68 rims.

The reason I was asking about 235/45 all around is because the tire place I am ordering from could only get this size for Dunlop SP Win Sport M2, which was my first choice. Anyway, decided to go with brand new 2002 Nokian WR high performance winter tire (replacement to another great Nokian NRW tire; see current Consumer Report).

Daniel, 
Based on all posts that I've seen you should be getting a rim size which is one size bigger or one size smaller from Approved Rim Size that you find listed for each tire.
For example, Approved size for 245/40/17 tire is a 8.0" - 9.5" rim. Therefore, if you want to play safe just stick to rim sizes 8.5" or 9.0" for 245 and you will be assured an excellent fit.

AlexM520
330Ci '03 [<3 wks to delivery!]


----------

